# Cardio after leg workout?



## Brak86 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is it ok to do cardio even if you are sore from the previous day's leg workout?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2004)

_ IMO if you must do cardio do it in the day that you don´t workout. Not just legs, anything. _


----------



## squanto (Mar 3, 2004)

go swimming! not enough people swim, its great cardio and it wont bust your legs up if youre going after a leg day.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> Is it ok to do cardio even if you are sore from the previous day's leg workout?




Actually as long as it's after a leg workout there should be nothing wrong with it. I for one enjoy cardio after a leg workout. After my legs are all pumped from a hardcore workout i'll hit the air bike for about 30 min. When I get off i'm covered in sweat and I get an AWESOME pump in my legs - to where I can barely walk. This is personal preference, but I like feeling like that.  Don't put in cardio before your leg workout as it may hinder the actual effects and quality of the workout itself.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2004)

_ Usually I can´t walk after my leg workout.  
Anyway, I agree with swimming. _


----------



## Brak86 (Mar 3, 2004)

So is it better to run right after ure leg workout (on the same day) or is it better to run the day after ure leg workout (on my off day)?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2004)

It's all personal prefrence. Try both and decide which you like best. Cardio, like supplements, changes from person to person. Tell us what you decide!


----------



## zakk (Mar 3, 2004)

I like to do 5-10 minutes of hard biking.  I find it helps lower my soreness by moving the blood in the ol' tree trunks.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

I like hitting the stair stepper for as long as I can stand it right after my leg workout, and then crawl to the locker room.


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 3, 2004)

I cant stress this enough, GET A GOOD STRETCH IN!!! Thats the best advice i can give you.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 3, 2004)

Stretching is key


----------



## PeterGunz (Mar 3, 2004)

I never run on leg days, but I do run twice a week on days that I workout other muscles.  I was always under the impression that it is better for you to take a day totally off and not run on the off day.  i lift 5 days a week and take 2 days off within the week (not in a row).


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PeterGunz *_
> I never run on leg days, but I do run twice a week on days that I workout other muscles.  I was always under the impression that it is better for you to take a day totally off and not run on the off day.  i lift 5 days a week and take 2 days off within the week (not in a row).



This is how I think about it. If you run on leg day it keeps your body focused on repairing your legs and all of your lactic acid build up is in your legs. Now if you train arms and then run, the lactic acid and blood will naturally go to the larger muscles(legs) and then I feel like it takes away from your total growth in your arms. This is the reason that Pitchers (baseball) ride bikes or run after a game because they want all of the lactic acid to run out of their arm and into their legs so that they won't be as sore and their arm will not feel as though it has been worked that hard.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2004)

Someimtes I run the day after a leg workout.  It just depends on how my schedule works out that week.  If possible, I will try not to run the day after a leg workout, but it has never slowed down my gains or hindered my cardio.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 4, 2004)

i got told by a PT to do my cardio right after legs, rather than on the next day

apparently running will help workout the leg muscles anyway, and act as an additional exercise to hit them

and also my legs r so sore the day after, i wouldn't be able to run properly with really sore legs, i'd be falling about

peace


----------

